# [ATI-OpenGL] Configuración (Solucionado)

## pcmaster

Hola,

He conseguido instalar en mi PC Quake 3 y funciona correctamente. En un principio había problemas de sonido (no se oía nada) pero se ha solucionado al actualizar el kernel a la versión gentoo-development-sources-2.6.5.

Ahora todo funciona más o menos bien, pero...

La orden glxgears muestra una animación, vale, bien.

pero la orden glxinfo, que muestra la información de OpenGL, muestra, entre otras líneas, lo siguiente:

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20020827 AGP 1x  x86/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4.

Aquí hay algo raro... ¿AGP 1x? ¿R200? ¿DRi del año 2002? Mi tarjeta gráfica es una radeon 9200 SE, que soporta AGP 8x. La placa base también es AGP 8X, por supuesto, es una ASUS A7N8X Deluxe con chipset nForce2, con un procesador AMD Athlon XP 2600+. Sin embargo, glxgears da valores que no están nada mal: entre 1177 y 2869 FPS, y eso que lo he ejecutado al mismo tiempo que en otra ventana hacía un emerge... sin embargo si está funcionando con AGP 1X el rendimiento podría mejorarse.

Además, la imagen del Quake3 se ve muy oscura, aunque ponga el brillo al máximo en los ajustes del programa.

Ah! Uso gentoo 1.4 actualizado con los últimos paquetes disponibles en el portage.

Cualquier idea será bienvenida.

Gracias

----------

## kabutor

has probado con los ati-drivers?

Pq si te sale lo de Mesa creo q es pq estas usando los drivers no oficiales no?

 :Question: 

----------

## LordAckward

siempre que compiles un nuevo kernel y lo ejecutes, haz un "emerge ati-drivers" para compilar los modulos correspondientes. Sino tendras los drivers para un kernel antiguo y te cargaran los mesa.

----------

## pcmaster

Estoy usando los drivers GPL, no los de código cerrado de ATI, ya que los drivers GPL se compilan para tu máquina, en cambio los de ATI son "precompilados" y según he leido pueden causar algún problema.

Los módulos que tengo cargados (consultados con lsmod)  son:

radeon

nvidia_agp

agpgart

entre otros, aunque estos son los tienen que ver con la tarjeta gráfica (creo que no me dejo ninguno)

El kernel lo tengo compilado con soporte AGP nForce2 pero sin soporte para framebuffer radeon (con soporte para framebuffer VESA). Y con soporte para DRI radeon. Así obtengo, al iniciar con framebuffer, un modo texto de 48 líneas y 128 columnas (que se ve genial en mi monitor de 17 pulgadas). Si lo compilo con el soporte de framebuffer radeon, con la versión del kernel development-sources-2.6.3 no compilaba, con la versión gentoo-development-sources-2.6.5 compila OK, pero el modo texto al iniciar sale con framebuffer de 80 columnas y 25 líneas (adiós a las 128 columnas). 

Para probar los ATI-Drivers ¿tengo que desinstalar algo?

emerge xfree-drm no se deja instalar... dice que solo es para los kernels 2.4, que para los 2.6 se use el soporte DRI del kernel (que ya está compilado en el propio kernel).

----------

## pcmaster

Otra cosa: acabo de mirar en las FAQ de la web de ATI, y los drivers propietarios del fabricante son para usar con el kernel 2.4 y xfree 2.1, 2.2 y 2.3.

Los drivers para el kernel 2.6 y para Xfree 4.4 están en desarrollo.

Así que debo tenerlo bien configurado... o casi, ya que me parece muy raro que me muestre que es AGP 1.0.

----------

## jBilbo

Tengo una ATI Radeon 9200 (no es una SE) usando los ati-drivers en un kernel 2.6.5, y en la línea que comentas me sale lo siguiente:

```
$ glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL renderer string'

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9200 DDR Pentium 4 (SSE2)
```

De todas formas, sólo comentarte que sí funcionan los ati-drivers con el kernel 2.6. En cambio, a mi no me funcionan los drivers libres... aún así los propietarios se comportan bastante bien.

----------

## pcmaster

Los drivers libres para el kernel 2.4 se instalan con la orden:

# VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge xfree-drm

teniendo el kernel compilado sin soporte DRI radeon. Pero si usas el kernel 2.6.5 al intentar ejecutar dicha orden te dice que no, que esos drivers son para el kernel 2.4 y que debes usar los incluidos en el kernel.

Los drivers de ATI no los he probado todavía.

----------

## Xpctro

¿Le has puesto la opcion AGPMode en XF86Config-4?

Option "AGPMode"   "2"

para modo AGPx2, etc...

espero que te sirva,

Xpctro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jonash

Hac muxo que no configuna tarjeta grafica, pero creo recordar que

Option "AGPMode" "2"  no indica la velocidad (2x) que soporta tu placa base o grafica, sino que sirve para indicar de que modulo AGP exara mano.

Que alguien me corriga (no rcuerdo del todo) pero con valor "0", hara uso del que kiera automaticamente, con valor "1" hara uso del modulo del propio kernel y con valor "2" hara uso del modulo AGP de los propios drivers de la tarjeta grafica.

----------

## pcmaster

Como el DRI incorporado en el kernel es antiguo (la verdad, habiendo compilado el kernel 2.6.5 e instalado xfree 4.3, me extraña lo del DRI del año 2002) he recompilado el kernel sin soporte DRI y voy a probar los drivers de ATI, a ver si funcionan. Al quitar el soporte para DRI, xfree continua arrancando pero sin aceleración (glxgears da menos de la cuarta parte de cuadros por segundo).

A ver si así también se solucionan algunos cuelgues esporádicos que sufre el equipo. Antes ocurrían tanto en Linux como en Windows, que achaqué al hardware (en concreto la fuente, que he cambiado por una de calidad que da voltajes mucho más exactos),  pero ahora parece que continúa habiendo algún cuelque en Linux (en Windows no ha vuelto a ocurrir, aparte antes de cambiar la fuente al colgarse sonaba un pequeño pitido, ahora no) por lo que podría ser cosa del DRI (recuerdo que en una versión de Mandrake, creo que era la 8.2 ó 9.1 estaba reconocido que tener el DRI activado podía colgar el equipo en tarjetas gráficas ATI Rage 128 "y posiblemente en alguna otra"). Así que voy a probar los drivers de ATI, ya diré que tal ha funcionado. Por si a alguien me lo iba a preguntar, los cuelgues son TOTALES, es decir, se cuelga TODO el sistema, y ocurre, posiblemente, tras varias horas de funcionamiento, y no es cosa de la temperatura del micro.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues tras recompilar el kernel 2.6.5 SIN soporte DRI (eso sí, con soporte para AGP nForce2 y framebuffer VESA) he instalado los drivers propietarios de ATI con la orden:

# emerge ati-drivers

El resulado ha sido el mismo que si no los hubiera instalado: el DRI permanece desactivado.

jBilbo: dices que te funcionan los ati-drivers con el kernel 2.6.5 ¿cómo has hecho para configurarlo?

----------

## jBilbo

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jBilbo: dices que te funcionan los ati-drivers con el kernel 2.6.5 ¿cómo has hecho para configurarlo?

 

Igual que si fuera un kernel 2.4, mientras los drivers soporten los 2 tipos de kernel no tiene porque haber ninguna diferencia en la configuración.

Para configurar las X con el driver propietario hay que hacer servir la herramienta de configuración "fglrxconfig" (haz backup de tu /etc/X11/XF86Config).

Y un "opengl-update ati" al final del proceso también.

La sección de la tarjeta gráfica quedará entonces parecida a ésta (que es la mía):

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    VideoRam 131072

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "AGPMode" "8"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias jBilbo.

Pues con solo reconfigurar las X con el programa fglrxconfig y después el opengl-update ati ya funcionan los drivers de ATI sobre mi kernel 2.6.5, eso a pesar de que en la web de ATI digan que son solo para el kernel 2.4 y que la versión para el 2.6 está en desarrollo. ¿será que la web de ati no está actualizada?

fglgears da sobre los 1191 cuadros por segundo con los drivers de ATI. En un principio parecen ser menos que con los drivers GPL pero el valor es más constante. Sin DRI, el valor no llega a 500. Quizá cuando ATI saque drivers específicos para el kernel 2.6 el rendimiento mejore.

----------

## Javier Lopez

Yo después de mucho batallar he conseguido q m funcionen los drivers GPL con el kernel 2.6. El driver propietaraio de ATI tb m funciona pero se cuelga de vez en cuando ...

Mi ordenador es un Acer Aspire 1600 la tarjeta:

```

# lspci | grep ATI

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 02)
```

En el kernel (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5)

```

Character devices-->

<M> Enhaced Real time clock

<*> /dev/agpart

Seleccionar vuestro chipset el mio es:

<*> SiS chipset support  

[*] Direct Rendering Manager

<M> ATI Radeon

```

 pcmaster: hasta q no he compilado el agpgart en el kernel en vez de módulo NO me ha funcionado

El /etc/X11/XFree86-4 (lo he copiado de un knoppix)

```

Secrtion "Device"

    Driver "radeon"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

```

```

#glxinfo

direct rendering: Yes

#glxgears

8641 frames in 5.0 seconds= 1728.200 FPS

9801 frames  in 5.0 seconds=1960.200 FPS

```

----------

## jBilbo

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fglgears da sobre los 1191 cuadros por segundo con los drivers de ATI. En un principio parecen ser menos que con los drivers GPL pero el valor es más constante. Sin DRI, el valor no llega a 500. Quizá cuando ATI saque drivers específicos para el kernel 2.6 el rendimiento mejore.

 

Sí, a los drivers propietarios de ATI no se les conoce por ser muy óptimos en rendimiento xD, en este sentido creo que estan muy por delante los de Nvidia (aunque creo que su driver es más inestable, no lo sé).

A ver si espavilan un poco y lo mejoran, tiempo al tiempo  :Smile:  almenos hay drivers, que es algo.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

Pues acabo de tener un magnífico cuelgue con los drivers ATI propietarios... se ha colgado todo el sistema, o sea, que solo se arregla pulsando el botón de reset del ordenador.

La diferencia entre los drivers propietarios y los GPL es que los GPL soportan hasta una Radeon 9200, y los propietarios todas las radeon, además de que los propietarios tienen utilidades extras.

En cuanto a los cuelgues, al principio parecían cosa de hardware: el PC se colgaba totalmente (había que resetear) tras sonar un pequeño pitido por el speaker del PC (no la soundblaster), cosa que ocurría tanto en Windows como en Linux, dos o tres veces por semana. Una vez, al día siguiente de sufrir un cuelgue de repente la tarjeta gráfica mostraba una línea negra horizontal que atravesaba toda la pantalla (ocurrió en Windows) de derecha a izquierda. Pensé que se había fastidiado la tarjeta gráfica, pero al reiniciar se solucionó. Entonces supuse que debía de ser cosa de la fuente de alimentación del PC (es de las baratas que vienen con las cajas, de 300 W) ya que todos los demás componentes son buenos (placa base asus, módulos de RAM Kingston del modelo recomendado por Kingston para esa placa (y por ASUS), etc. cambié la fuente por una Levicom de 420 W el día 4 de marzo, y desde entonces no he vuelto a tener un solo cuelgue en Windows. Los cuelgues actuales no son como los que ocurrían antes de cambiar la fuente, por dos motivos: ahora solo ocurren en Linux y además no suena ningún pitido ni nada, simplemente de repente se ha "congelado".

Más o menos al mismo tiempo he cambiado en Linux el kernel por el 2.6 ¿será el kernel 2.6 el que se cuelga? ¿posiblemente el soporte AGPGART de nForce2, que no estaba disponible en el kernel que tenía antes (el 2.4.20 que viene con los 2 CD de instalación de Gentoo 1.4)? He visto en este foro varios posts de gente a la que se le cuelga el kernel 2.6. Ahora el cuelgue de Linux ha sido tras 47 minutos de estar funcionando (cronómetro del gkrellm2), esta mañana estuvo más tiempo sin colgarse. ¿alguna idea? El kernel que tengo instalado es el gentoo-development-sources-2.6.5, ahora he visto que ha salido el -r1, lo probaré a ver...

Si no, tendré que ver si tambien se cuelga con el kernel 2.4 y si funciona bien volver a él hasta que el 2.6 esté más maduro...

----------

## jBilbo

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

>  El kernel que tengo instalado es el gentoo-development-sources-2.6.5, ahora he visto que ha salido el -r1, lo probaré a ver...
> 
> 

 

Sí, actualiza cuanto antes que tiene un fallo de seguridad.

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si no, tendré que ver si tambien se cuelga con el kernel 2.4 y si funciona bien volver a él hasta que el 2.6 esté más maduro...

 

Si ocurren muy a menudo sí, prueba a pasare al kernel 2.4 a ver si el culpable es el 2.6. Si te vuelve a pasar, entonces quizás sean los drivers propietarios... pasa a los libres a ver. 

Esto de tener cuelgues que no sabes por donde cogerlo ni tienes ninguna referencia en los logs es un poco desesperante, sí  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Ahora mismo estoy con el kernel 2.6 todavía. Cuando instalé los drivers propietariors de ATI, pues una de las preguntas que te hace es si quieres usar el AGP del kernel (modulo agpgart) o el de los drivers de ATI, aunque te recomienda usar el soporte de ATI, yo seleccióné el del kernel.

Ahora, para ver si se solucionaban los cuelgues, he intentado configurar el de ATI, pero no hay forma. Lo primero es deshabilitar la carga del módulodel kernel. No he podido hacerlo ni siquiera cambiando el nombre al módulo: lo he movido de su directorio (es el fichero /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko)a al directorio de root, para que no lo encuentre. He dejado en su sitio el modulo nvidia_agp, por si acaso.

Una vez configurados de nuevo los drivers ATI para que usen su propio soporte AGP, pues nada: AGP no va, no carga el modulo del kernel ni el de ATI. Muestra un error que dice:

[drm] failed to load kernel module agpgart

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp]uanble to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(WW) fglrx(0): failed to set up write-combining range (0xc8000000,0x8000000)

Bueno, resumiendo, primero veré si se cuelga o no sin tener los drivers AGP cargados.

----------

## pcmaster

Pue sí, se cuelga igualmente

Tras el post anterior he hecho lo siguiente:

reiniciar con el kernel 2.6.5-gentoo

wvdial & para conectar a internet

emerge -up world

emerge -u genkernel

he cambiado con ctrl-f2 a la segunda consola.

No ha bajado ni el 25% de genkernel que se ha colgado...

Ahora estoy repitiendo el emerge, pero desde el antiguo kernel 2.4.20, que casi no soporta mi hardware pero arranca. Es el que se instaló la primera vez, al instalar gentoo desde el CD, y qunque no está optimizado todavia no lo he quitado. Este (creo que) no se cuelga...

----------

## Javier Lopez

Yo he vuelto a batallar con los drivers propietarios, los GPL funcionan bien sin cuelgues pero la implementación de OpenGL q tienen es bastante pobre, no se puede jugar al UT 2004, ni nada de lo q he probado con winex.

Tras muchas combinaciones, he conseguido jugar durante 1 hora con UT2004 sin cuelgues!

He sacado muchas ideas de este foro:

http://www.rage3d.net/board/forumdisplay.php?s=bac86e00366412d40c6fa6d814436c01&forumid=61

sobre todo del post "The ATI Linux Issues Thread"

Bueno mi combinación:

Kernel 2.6.5-r1 + drivers ATI propietarios 3.7.6-r1

En el kernel:

```

<*> Enhaced real time clock

<M> /dev/agpgart

<M> Sis chipset support (tendrás q seleccionar el tuyo)

[ ] Direct rendering manager  (Nada del DRM)

```

El  fix del mtrr (aunq el autor lo recomienda para los drivers GPL) de:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129853

Uso el AGP del nucleo, cargando los módulos en el arranque.

y he cambiado varios parámetros en el XF86Config-4:

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "on" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00008000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

Lo último q he hecho es poner Option "Capabilities"               "0x00008000" y  Option "UseFastTLS" "2" y creo q es lo q m ha solucionado el problema.

----------

## jBilbo

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Ahora mismo estoy con el kernel 2.6 todavía. Cuando instalé los drivers propietariors de ATI, pues una de las preguntas que te hace es si quieres usar el AGP del kernel (modulo agpgart) o el de los drivers de ATI, aunque te recomienda usar el soporte de ATI, yo seleccióné el del kernel.

 

Creo que estas confundido, lo que te pregunta es que si tienes el módulo AGP interno en el kernel o como módulo (externo), los drivers no tienen ningún AGP propio ni nada.

----------

## pcmaster

El último cuelgue (haciendo el emerge, como dije en el último post)  ocurrió en modo texto, y no tenía cargados ni agpgart ni nvidia_agp, así que estoy empezando a pensar que no sea por culpa de otra cosa dentro del kernel 2.6.

Con el kernel 2.4 parece que no se cuelga, al menos he podido acabar el emerge, y ha estado bastante rato más, solo que dicha versión (2.4.20, la que venía en el CD de instalación de Gentoo) pues que no tiene soporte para el AGP del chipset nForce2. Pero al menos (parece que) funciona, lo que me indica que el hardware está bien.

Voy a probar la última versión que hay en el portage, la 2.4.25, a ver qué tal se porta... quizá ya soporte el hard que la 2.4.20 no soporta y no se cuelgue como la 2.6.

Saludos y gracias por vuestras respuestas, ya contaré cómo ha ido.

----------

## SpOeK

Pues yo coincido con pcmaster, en ese punto de la configuración decides si quieres usar el soporte AGP del núcleo o probar con el que desarrolla ATI.

Extraído del fglrxconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> External AGPGART module:
> 
> It is possible (but no recommended) to turn off the usage of built-in agp support of the provided fglrx kernel module and use the external AGP GART module (agpgart.o) of the Linux kernel.
> ...

 

Yo de ahí entiendo que el driver de ATI fglrx lleva soporte para AGP, pero que también puedes usar en su lugar en el que va en el núcleo de Linux. De hecho yo no tengo soporte AGP compilado en el núcleo y el driver fglrx carga sin ningún problema.

----------

## jBilbo

 *SpOeK wrote:*   

> Pues yo coincido con pcmaster, en ese punto de la configuración decides si quieres usar el soporte AGP del núcleo o probar con el que desarrolla ATI.
> 
> Extraído del fglrxconfig:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Sí, leyéndolo con calma entiendo lo mismo. Rectifico pues.

¿Habeis notado alguna diferencia con uno o con otro? Cuando pueda lo probaré.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues como dije antes, el soporte AGP de ATI no carga, necesito el del kernel.

En el XF86Config-4 creado por la utiliad de ATI pone:

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx" 

es decir, está configurado con el software de ATI, pero si no está cargado el módulo AGP del kernel (en realidad son dos, agpgart y nvidia_agp) el driver de ATI no carga el suyo, y si está cargado el del kernel, pues tampoco. Puede que el AGP de ATI no sean compatibles (todavia) con el chipset nForce 2. Eso sí, las X inician correctamente, pero sin aceleración.

----------

## SpOeK

Además de cargar antes el soporte AGP del núcleo, si quieres que lo use en XF86Config-4 debería estar la variable UseInternalAGPGART con el valor "no".

¿La salida de dmesg qué te da?

Por cierto, he probado usando el AGP de ATI y el del núcleo y glxgears me da el mismo valor. Supongo que usar el del núcleo sólo será útil para placas con chipsets recientes, en los que se haya dado soporte ya en el núcleo, porque el soporte de ATI suele ir por detrás.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola SpOeK

En un principio conseguí configurarlo corerctamente con los drivers GPL (aceleracion incluida) Pero como de vez en cuando se colgaba... probé los de ATI.

Con los de ATI también se colgaba... aunque la aceleración funcionaba (usando el modulo AGP del kernel). No conseguí configurarlo con el AGP de ATI.

La última prueba que hice fue iniciar eliminando el AGP (movi el modulo a otro sitio para que no lo encontrara) y se colgó igual estando en modo texto, o sea que puede que no sea cosa el AGP.

Ahora he recompilado el kernel con algunos cambios, y lleva 3 horas y media sin colgarse. He echado una partidita de Quake 3, he hecho un emerge Sysnc, he navegado un buen rato por internet... y el kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 todavía responde (ahora escribo desde él, usando Mozilla e interface gráfico xfce4).

No te voy a decir que se haya arreglado, porque a veces aguantaba dos horas sin colgarse y a veces se colgaba a los 5 minutos... pero es buena señal ¿no?

Los cambios que he hecho en el kernel son:

- cambiado el procesador de Athlon XP (sería el correcto) a genérico 386. Esto lo he hecho porque encontré (buscando en Google) que había un bug de hardware en los athlon que provocaba cuelgues en Linux y Windows, para el que AMD solo había sacado parches para Windows, y que además afectaba al kernel si estaba compilado para pentium o superior. Se solucionaba compilando para un procesador inferior o poniendo en la carga del kernel el parametro mem=nopentium. Aunque dice que afecta a los Thunderbird y a los Palomino que no sean stepping A5, y el mío creo que no es de esos (es un Athlon XP2600+ con bus a 2133/266), pues por si acaso.

- eliminado APM (me quedo solo con ACPI, antes estaban habilitados ambos). Dudaba si usar ACPI o APM, leí que se usa el primero de los dos que se carga, pero en el el apartado ACPI de menu de configuracion del kernel hay un ítem "processor" dentro del cual hay otro que pone "thermal zone" que por defecto está activado. Consultada la ayuda pone:

"This driver adds support for ACPI thermal zones. Most mobile and some desktop systems support ACPI thermal zones. It is HIGHLY recommended that this option be enabled, as your processor(s) may be damaged without it".

Este apartado siempre ha estado activado, pero por lo que pone aquí no me hacía mucha gracia desactivarlo.

Además he desactivado los Sleep States.

Y he actualizado de gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 a gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1

Ya os contaré si al final se cuelga o no... (en principio supondré que no hasta que pase)

----------

## pcmaster

Aunque el bug que comentaba el otro día parece ser que afectaba a los primeros Athlon (y no a los XP) por lo visto hay otro bug que sí lo hace:

http://www.todo-linux.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=969

De todas formas, como ya no se cuelga he recompilado el kernel para Pentium III (no es Athlon XP, pero tampoco un 386) y de momento sigue sin colgarse. Estoy usando los drivers de ATI (no los GPL) y están activados el DRI y el GLX, aunque no la extensión DGA.

Cuando lo haya probado un tiempo, probaré a ver qué pasa activando el DGA.

----------

## pcmaster

Si intento activar el DGA, pantalla negra al ejecutar algún programa que intente utilizarlo. Linux sigue funcionando pero sin imagen en la pantalla. Solución: pulsar CTRL-ALT-Supr para reiniciar.

----------

